# What crochet animal should I make next?



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 7, 2013)

Hey guys! As some of you know I like to crochet. I'm having a hard time coming up with what animal I should try to make next. SO I decided to have a poll. Whatever I make will be as detailed as I can make it. If anyones wondering why crochet bunny is not in the list its because I already made waaay too many . So I'd like you all to vote for what animal you think I should make next. 

If you choose something like the bird, if you want please post which kind you think I should crochet.

Thanks for taking your time to vote. 

And if you have any other suggestions that aren't listed feel free to post them.


----------



## Watermelons (Jun 8, 2013)

Rubber ducky!


----------



## curiouscarrot (Jun 8, 2013)

I think a wombat, or a peacock, or a male lion, or a giraffe.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas! I am making a peacock right now. He's almost finished. I'm just too lazy to get around to finishing him .

A lion and giraffe sound good too. I was thinking of making a giraffe.

Watermelons, I could make a rubber ducky. I've found lots of pattern for them online.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 8, 2013)

You should make a koala bear!


----------



## luvthempigs (Jun 8, 2013)

I voted for a fish. A big old goldfish or a betta would be awesome


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for the new ideas! Emily, I found a really cool small koala bear pattern I might make.

luvthempigs, yeah, I have a lot of colorful yarn, I bet it would really nice as a fish. I think I've narrowed it down to a fish or a bird, I kind of want to make a big colorful bird like a parrot. Maybe I'll make both. But still vote everyone, I still might make something else. Whatever one wins.


----------



## Tauntz (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm a big bird lover so I vote for any bird patterns! lol Macaws are great colorful birds or a cockatoo is big just not as colorful mostly white/pink/coral/yellow or black with red or yellow. Love all the ideas though! I'd like one (or more) of each! lol Oh, I finally got a couple of skeins of yarn yesterday, finally!!!!! Now I'm going to work on a beginner pattern! Suggestion for a first easy animal? I'm used to doing afghans. 

Oh, I can't wait to see some of your new creations! Especially that dragon & bird!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 8, 2013)

Tauntz, I think a bird would look really cool because some of them are so colorful. I was thinking of making yellow and gold macaw but now that I just searched macaw I think that I found the one I wanted to make. I'm thinking of making this kind: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-WkYQL0Owj1c/USRZSBfe71I/AAAAAAAABVs/eKLdjQO23Ww/s1600/scarlet+macaw+5.jpg

My dragon will be done today. The reason I was thinking of making a bird is because the dragon I'm making has legs that would be perfect as a birds legs. And I think it would be really cool to make a bird. 

If you want to try something easy here is a website that has some quick easy projects: http://voices.yahoo.com/top-5-free-amigurumi-crochet-patterns-crocheting-7589200.html?cat=24


----------



## kmaben (Jun 8, 2013)

Do you have an etsy page?


----------



## curiouscarrot (Jun 8, 2013)

If not that macaw, maybe a rainbow lorikeet? 

As for fish, it'd probably be too difficult but http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Synchiropus_splendidus_2_Luc_Viatour_Edit4_MichaLR.jpg


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 8, 2013)

Kaley, not yet, I'd like to make one soon though. Maybe after I complete some more crochet patterns.

curioscarrot, thank you fr the link! Oh my gosh, that fish is really cool. It would be hard to crochet but that would look really pretty crocheted. rainbow lorikeets are really pretty! I'll consider making that kind too.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 8, 2013)

Scarlet macaws are gorgeous but I love blue and golds lol. And rainbow lorikeets are beautiful too!


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (Jun 8, 2013)

how about an alpaca!!! I want one!!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 8, 2013)

Emily, they are all very pretty birds. I'm having a hard time figuring out what kind to make. I was thinking of making this kind: http://www.texaspeafowl.com/DSC8975.JPG

DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE, I did see some crochet alpacas and since then I've wanted to crochet one myself. I'll definitely be making one of them sometime soon.


----------



## Tauntz (Jun 8, 2013)

Scarlet macaw would be beautiful! Another good macaw for coloring would be the blue & gold. Both are popular macaws.

Thanks for the link! Will look there when I finish things up around here for the day!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 8, 2013)

I have a wish for fish--I miss my Koi pond.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 8, 2013)

Tauntz, I might make a blue and gold macaw. I saw one at the pet store once and I've always wanted to make one. 

Larry, I'm getting lots of bird and fish requests, I guess I'll just make a bird and a fish.


----------



## Tauntz (Jun 8, 2013)

Oh, just checked out that page! Couldn't wait for a quick look! lol I'm going to try the whale!

I just now found your voting list! lol I also love elephants!

Wish me luck with my whale! I think while it is supposed to fit in your hand, he will be Moby Dick! lol The great white whale since I have white yarn. Will see if I have the color they recommend! Hope Moby doesn't get me instead of me getting him (made)! lol Anyway a whale sounds cute so will have to check him out!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 8, 2013)

Tauntz, there are a lot of elephant patterns online. I could use one of them or I could make up my own pattern.

Good luck with your whale! I actually took a quick look at that whale pattern and it looked pretty good, it has lots of pictures so that should be easy. Don't worry, I'm sure he'll turn out fine. My first amigurumi looked a little weird but after practice I made better amigurumi than I used the pattern I used for my first amigurumi again and it actually looked pretty good. Anyway good luck with your whale! I'd love to see it when you finish it.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 8, 2013)

Oh wow that's a pretty bird!  I'm sure we'll all love whatever you make.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks Emily!  I'll be sure to post a picture of whatever I make on this thread.


----------

